# AMD Reference Clock [Info/Diskussion]



## Alriin (2. April 2010)

*AMD Reference Clock Thread
*​
Da AMD meine große Liebe (_nach meiner Frau versteht sich_)  ist und mich das Thema Reference Clock sehr beschäftigt, dachte ich mir, ich mach hier mal einen Thread dazu auf wo ihr eure High Scores präsentieren könnt bzw. über unglaubliche Scores anderer User staunen könnt.
Vielleicht hat der eine oder andere ja auch Tipps und Tricks parat oder kann ein Board empfehlen mit dem man deppensicher einen hohen Referenztakt erreicht. 

Zu Beginn ein Score vom Jänner, den ich aber erst jetzt entdeckt habe:

Nick.ua's 500MHz Reference Clock run with Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD3P

Der Typ ist mein Held. 

Meine persönlichen High Scores mit dem 790er Chipsatz sind 347MHz mit dem Crosshair III Formula (Validation hab ich leider irgendwo angebaut) und 359MHz mit dem MSI 790FX-GD70.
Erwähnt werden muss hier aber auch Croopers 444MHz Validation, welche ihm Platz 8 im AMD-Ranking einbrachte.


----------



## theLamer (2. April 2010)

Hab das mit einem gemoddeten Asrock geschafft, allerdings ging die VCore nur bis ka 1,4V oder so (bzw. die Spannungswandler konnten trotz Vmod maximal so viel leisten), sonst wäre das Board für richtiges OC auch abgegangen.

theLamer's 360.03 MHz Reference Clock run with 939Dual-SATA2


----------



## Alriin (2. April 2010)

Ich muss mein Lanparty nF4 Ultra-D auch mal austesten. 342MHz waren das bislang höchste... was aber nicht heißt, dass nicht mehr geht.


----------



## theLamer (2. April 2010)

Na dann mal los 
Ich hab leider meine ganze S939-Hardware verkauft... hätte aber auch mal wieder lust auf Retro-Benching


----------



## Alriin (2. April 2010)

Eventuell nehm ich das Ding Morgen in die Arbeit mit. Hätt echt mal wieder Lust gemütlich unter Luft zu benchen.


----------



## CrashStyle (2. April 2010)

Das ist bisher mein bestes AMD Ergebnis mit meinem geliebten Opteron 185!

Ein schönes Board =

CrashStyle's 290.62 MHz Reference Clock run with LANparty UT nF4 Ultra-D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alriin (2. April 2010)

Ich kann dir versichern, dass das Board noch mehr macht.


----------



## Chicago (3. April 2010)

Ha, da kann ich auch mal wieder was abliefern!

Chicago's 3200.3 mhz CPU-Z run with Athlon 64 3800+ X2 Windsor @ 3200.3MHz

Leider geht mit dem Board nicht mehr, da ich nur +0,15v CPUV und NBV einstellen kann! Selbst mit x5 Multi komm ich nicht mit 321MHz ins Win.

gruß Chicago


----------



## theLamer (3. April 2010)

Chicago schrieb:


> http://hwbot.org/community/submissi...athlon_64_3800_x2_windsor_3200.3_mhz?tab=info
> Selbst mit x5 Multi komm ich nicht mit 321MHz ins Win.
> 
> gruß Chicago


setfsb und CPU-Z-Deathshot? Oder ist kein passender Clock-Generator dabei?

Meine 360 entstanden auch gebootet.... damals hab ich nicht das Maximum probiert, weil das ja noch kein Benchmark beim Bot war und das Board für richtiges OC aufgrund von zu wenig VCOre eh ungeeinget zum ernsthaften OC war.


----------



## Ü50 (3. April 2010)

Zählt so was auch dazu.
Mein total versiffter In. PC ASUS A8N 32 SLI Deluxe


----------



## Alriin (3. April 2010)

@theLamer

SetFSB bei einem AMD Board???

@Ü50

Klar, Old Boy. Setz mal den Multi runter und den Takt rauf. 
Was is'n das überhaupt für eine komische Variante des Deluxe? Das war die teurere, oder?


----------



## Ü50 (3. April 2010)

@Allriin
An das Ding gehe ich lieber nicht, dafür war der mir bei meinen ersten versuchen zu Takten zu oft abgeschmiert.
(Deluxe) Ja das war damals die teuerste Variante, jedoch hatte diese Variante keinen nervenden kleinen Lüfter auf der SB.


----------



## nulchking (3. April 2010)

Bei meinem Board war bei 232 Schluss, Erhöhung der Spannung geht irgendwie nicht da sag ich mir nur:
Tolles Board Asus -___-

Achja es war ein 785G(Sb710)


----------



## theLamer (3. April 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> @theLamer
> 
> SetFSB bei einem AMD Board???


Gibt'S sowas nicht? 
*dafür  schäm dass ich so viel Intel benche*


----------



## Ü50 (3. April 2010)

@Alriin,
Multi runter?
Ich habe etwas runter gestellt das war aber bestimmt nicht der Multi, denn den finde ich gar nicht  Ich versuche es mal mit dem Air Booster.


----------



## Chicago (3. April 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> setfsb und CPU-Z-Deathshot? Oder ist kein passender Clock-Generator dabei?



Geht SetFSB überhaupt mit AMD? Dem AMD-OverDrive Dingens vertrau ich nicht, evt. probier ich mal K10Stat!

@ Ü50:

Nette 8500GT! ^^

€: Hab garnicht gesehen, das es schon ne 2. Seite gibt.


----------



## mAlkAv (6. April 2010)

Zumindestens bei Sockel A Boards und CPU's lässt sich SetFSB auch für AMD nutzen


----------



## Chicago (6. April 2010)

Gibts dann überhaupt nen Prog, um im Windows den FSB beim K8 hochzudrehen? Hab da bis jetzt nichts gefunden!
K10-Stat geht nicht, iss ja klar, hab ja nen K8! AMD-OD geht nicht, kann nur die CPU-Voltage und den Multi ändern! Mit GlockGen kann ich zwar den FSB ändern, wird aber nicht übernommen.

gruß Chicago


----------



## Alriin (6. April 2010)

Versuch mal das AMD CPU Clock Utility oder AMD64 Clock Utility


----------



## Chicago (6. April 2010)

Okay, werd ich, danke!

gruß Chicago


----------



## Potman (6. April 2010)

Chicago schrieb:


> Ha, da kann ich auch mal wieder was abliefern!
> 
> Chicago's 3200.3 mhz CPU-Z run with Athlon 64 3800+ X2 Windsor @ 3200.3MHz
> 
> ...




Is ja cool bei meinem M3A32-MVP Deluxe is bei 321Mhz Schluß mit 322MHz komm ich nicht mehr ins Win. Habs damals zufällig mit der gleichen CPU vadiliert -> Klick!


----------



## Chicago (8. April 2010)

So, hab jetzt nich die anderen Progs probiert, aber nix geht! Schade. Kommt Zeit kommt anderes Mainboard, muß das nur meiner Frau verklickern!

@ Potman

Ja, hab ich damals schon gesehn als ich es hochgeladen hab. ^^

gruß Chicago


----------



## Alriin (3. August 2010)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....... auf dem Crosshair IV Formula *379MHz Referenztakt* mit lächerlichen 1,35V NB-Takt und Boxed-Lüfter auf meinem Sempron! WELTREKORD ich komme!!! 

Alriin's 379.36 MHz Reference Clock run with Crosshair IV Formula


Was da wohl unter LN2 geht!?!


----------



## Turrican (3. August 2010)

sehr feines board


----------



## Alriin (3. August 2010)

Ich hoffe ich freue mich nicht zu früh... aber 379 nach ca. 5 Minuten sind schon mal ne Hausnummer. Jetzt muss ich aber erstmal ein OS draufbekommen. Da geht es mir gerade wie dir letztens.


----------



## der8auer (3. August 2010)

Wow das ist schon eine Hausnummer!  Go on!


----------



## Alriin (3. August 2010)

Ui... einer meiner Ram ist hin. Konnte gerade Server 2003 nicht aufsetzen... hab alles ausprobiert und erst als ich die beiden Rams gegen den dritten austauschte, lief die Kiste.  Pass mir ja auf die beiden Riegel auf!!!


----------



## Alriin (8. August 2010)

So, neuer High Score: MS 790FX-GD70 = 394Mhz... allerdings hab ich auf der Platte noch irgendwo ne 398MHz Vali.


----------



## CrashStyle (8. August 2010)

Yehaaa  790FX-GD70 FTW


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (7. Januar 2011)

Coole Sache ihr. 

Habe Noch ein Guten PC da mit MSI K8N NEO2 PLATINUM Rev:2 und MOD BIOS TCCD
da zu 2xOCZ XT DDR500 PLATINUM 3-3-2-8 DUAL auf 1T. da zu ein AMD Dual 3800+ und ein OPTERON 185 auch noch. und eine Recht gute WAKÜ Kühlung da zu.

mein jetziger 3800+ lüft MAX auf 290FSP mit 10x Multi auf 1,4Volt

Mahl schauen was ich am Opteron 185 so raus bekomme.

Hatte mahl ein 939 4000+ Singel der ist MAX auf 330FSP und 14xMulti auf 1,5Volt gelaufen aber leider nicht Under OS.

Das einsieg Problem was ich jetzt habe das ich mit dem RAM über die schwelle von 270 nicht komme da stelt ehr sich dann runder auf 166. oder gibt es da ein anders MOD Bios für so was???
HELP

em habe mir erst von be-quiet das Straight-Power 680 geholt weil mein altes 550 ENAMAX zu starke Schwankungen hatte im 3,3 und 5Volt bereich hatte


----------



## OCPerformance (7. Januar 2011)

Alriin schrieb:


> Ich muss mein Lanparty nF4 Ultra-D auch mal austesten. 342MHz waren das bislang höchste... was aber nicht heißt, dass nicht mehr geht.




400 schaffen die meisten mit entsprechender CPU


----------

